# Wales Rally GB 2010



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Superb event!! Great weather (excluding Friday afternoon's downpour :doublesho )

Wednesday/Thursday evening



















Friday at Sweetlamb



























(wish the van wasn't there!)

Saturday

Fourways Crychan









Halfway









Halfway in the half-light 









Sunday at Margam



















and something slow through the crowds










and Loeb the victor










all in all top rally :thumb: did some vids on the 7D, will post them up soon :thumb:

drew


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Awesome photos Drew! :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Some cracking pics, especially this one:



buckas said:


>


What's that black thing sticking out of the bonnet? (below)



buckas said:


> Halfway in the half-light


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks guys - that was his headlight pod add-on for the dusk stages, it had broken free so was bouncing on the bonnet still connected. Could hear the glass smashing as he flew past

drew


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

buckas said:


>


The best (of a great set of photos) for me

Looks like it was a good event..

:thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Great photos. Amazing how this event has dropped out of news coverage completely.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome. Superb images with great framing and quality. What sort of lenses u using?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Cracking set Drew :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great set of shots Drew thanks for sharing


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Great set of photos mate :thumb: As said what lens did you use?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

EXIF implies a [email protected] with 1/160 speeds.

Nice set, gives a real feel.

Bret


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> EXIF implies a [email protected] with 1/160 speeds.


I never think to look at that! :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Cheers boyos! 



bretti_kivi said:


> EXIF implies a [email protected] with 1/160 speeds.
> 
> Nice set, gives a real feel.
> 
> Bret


Thanks matey! - yeh, all shot with EOS 7D & 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM

Cheers

drew


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

ryand said:


> Awesome. Superb images with great framing and quality. What sort of lenses u using?


Indeed, a fantastic set of photos.

On the subject of framing, are those generally how they come out of the camera or are they cropped to improve the position of the car in the frame?

With motorsport I can occassionally pull off a good shot or two but usually the car is off centre and needs cropping to look it's best. Interested to know if it's the same with you really good photographers or if I just need to work harder at it!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Brilliant images! I'd love to go and see the WRC!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Stevoraith said:


> Indeed, a fantastic set of photos.
> 
> On the subject of framing, are those generally how they come out of the camera or are they cropped to improve the position of the car in the frame?
> 
> With motorsport I can occassionally pull off a good shot or two but usually the car is off centre and needs cropping to look it's best. Interested to know if it's the same with you really good photographers or if I just need to work harder at it!


This is why you get a 7D as you can machine-gun your way through to get the shot you want. I also believe, looking at these, that we're looking at the best of probably several thousand images shot over the weekend. Checking the filenames in the EXIFs, at least 1500 seems correct.

That should not detract from the fact that it's difficult to do this and get *any* right, never mind the perseverance, time and effort involved and then the sheer nerve to be in the "right" place at the right time - and a thousand images still won't make up for that one missed or taken opportunity. If you don't know the environment, you won't be in the right place at the right time; so get to know where you can be, what works, where the sun is, how do things happen etc etc, especially for motorsport. 
Took me around 3 trips to the ice track before it truly clicked. Not everyone has the opportunity - but that's where your experience works for you. I know what settings I want and where I want to be, which makes my life really easy. Adding in a different track would make it harder, but I still know the settings.

Decent pics take a lot of practice, an eye and everything else working for you. It's rare that it happens, but when it does...

Bret


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Stevoraith said:


> Indeed, a fantastic set of photos.
> 
> On the subject of framing, are those generally how they come out of the camera or are they cropped to improve the position of the car in the frame?
> 
> With motorsport I can occassionally pull off a good shot or two but usually the car is off centre and needs cropping to look it's best. Interested to know if it's the same with you really good photographers or if I just need to work harder at it!


Don't get to hung up on having the car or subject in the centre of the photo. Quite often off centre works better, especially if it shows the car going or coming from somewhere.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Stevoraith said:


> Indeed, a fantastic set of photos.
> 
> On the subject of framing, are those generally how they come out of the camera or are they cropped to improve the position of the car in the frame?
> 
> With motorsport I can occassionally pull off a good shot or two but usually the car is off centre and needs cropping to look it's best. Interested to know if it's the same with you really good photographers or if I just need to work harder at it!


Thanks! Most of the time it's pretty much spot on, with a smidge of cropping to aid the composition :thumb:



bretti_kivi said:


> This is why you get a 7D as you can machine-gun your way through to get the shot you want. I also believe, looking at these, that we're looking at the best of probably several thousand images shot over the weekend. Checking the filenames in the EXIFs, at least 1500 seems correct.
> 
> That should not detract from the fact that it's difficult to do this and get *any* right, never mind the perseverance, time and effort involved and then the sheer nerve to be in the "right" place at the right time - and a thousand images still won't make up for that one missed or taken opportunity. If you don't know the environment, you won't be in the right place at the right time; so get to know where you can be, what works, where the sun is, how do things happen etc etc, especially for motorsport.
> Took me around 3 trips to the ice track before it truly clicked. Not everyone has the opportunity - but that's where your experience works for you. I know what settings I want and where I want to be, which makes my life really easy. Adding in a different track would make it harder, but I still know the settings.
> ...


Thanks matey, good write up - only took about 900 in total over the 4 days/7 stages and machine gunning was only really used to great extent on the splash shots as was hanging on to the top of the wooden gates and shooting live view at arms length to get above the media - bit of a mission but it worked :lol:

I have covered a LOT of rallies & motorsport over the years, but only now am I looking at polishing the outcome more by bringing the event atmosphere into the photo and differentiating it from just an action shot of a car on the stage and getting the whole feel for the landscape/speed/weather that can add loads more to the image, and for that fact I don't think I'm quite there yet personally :thumb:

cheers

drew


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Great pics- as always.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

buckas said:


> I have covered a LOT of rallies & motorsport over the years, but only now am I looking at polishing the outcome more by bringing the event atmosphere into the photo and differentiating it from just an action shot of a car on the stage and getting the whole feel for the landscape/speed/weather that can add loads more to the image, and for that fact I don't think I'm quite there yet personally :thumb:


Definitely feelin' what you're trying to achieve, some excellent ones there mate:thumb: I prefer this style of motorsport shots


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

part of me would really like to see some majestic welsh mountains and a tiny speeding rallycar taken at 1/60 or so to blur it slightly...


> hanging on to the top of the wooden gates and shooting live view at arms length to get above the media - bit of a mission but it worked


^^ this is what I mean - you don't see the effort that went into getting the shot, you just see the results, until you try and do it yourself.

Bret


----------

